# Venom



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I just found out today that the petshop I have great faith and trust in is starting to sell venomous snakes. I'm quite annoyed cos the guy selling them said he's gonna be a 'responsible' seller and they'll be going to 'serious' owners which I don't believe for a second. 

I don't mind knowing that experienced people keep them, but I know what the shops are like in my area and they'll sell them to any old buddy with the cash in their hand. Plus there are no laws for venom over here so that means ANYONE can have them. 

Now I'm just waiting for that one bite or escapee that's gonna put another bad mark on us good keepers. :evil: 

Oh yeah and there are no hospitals in Northern Ireland that are setup to deal with venomous snake/lizard bites. The nearest one is in Liverpool as far as I know!!!!!

I'm not getting at anyone, I just thought that having one really bad shop in my town was bad enough, now I have to be weary of all of them.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

what sorts is he going to have? having no antivenom around could end up going horribly wrong for someone...

but saying that, maybe he will only sell them to serious owners? but still, no antivenom around is surely a reason not to buy them.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Doesn't sound good @ all m8, have u complained about it in a plee for them not to purchase venomous animals? As you said, wont take long untill something happens and reptiles will gain a bad name!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I made sure they know how I feel about it (my reaction was "WHY THE HELL ARE YOU GETTING VENOM?!?!?!?") but because there arent any laws there's nothing anyone can do about it. 

I'm just sick of ignorant people owning animals that are dangerous to themselves and the general public. :x 

I'm gonna find out who is representing the DWAA up here and chat to them!!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

its amazing that people will jepeordize theres an others safety as well as the hobbies reputation for a few quid,i can only hope he will sell responsibly but ....
ps do you know what they will be ?i just wanna know how mad he is


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Has he got his DWA yet?*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

i think thers a loophole with petshop licenses where they dont require 
apologies if im wrong


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

He mentioned puff adders and copperheads to start and then anything people want that are on his reptile lists when the word gets round.

In Northern Ireland we have no DWA at all. There's something about us not coming under the UK DWA. You can keep absolutely *anything* you want (I've been offered tiger cubs among other things), and the best part is the USPCA won't have anything to do with reptiles so people can get away with selling and owning any type of reptile they want.

There's been talk of it being introduced, but it hasn't happened yet. Pet shops don't need the license cos it doesn't exist up here.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

f**k words fail me that is pure crazy both him and the state of the law
its no wonder we get a bad reputation :x :evil:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Tell me about it. That's why I don't agree with venom being sold over here cos there are no limits.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

if i were to get absolutely any venomous snake (talking here if they weren't dangerous) id keep a bushmaster and gaboon vipers.

but still, it is a bit crazy if him, but lucky for anyone into the venomous scene i guess.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree that gaboon vipers would be my choice if they weren't venomous, and I do like copperheads but I'm not even going there!

At the end of the day it's all about money to some people.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

thats nae cricket!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

thats shocking. I do not think any one should be allowed venomus (god knows how you spell it) snakes. Only zoos so people can go and see them.

It is just too dangerous. Why would people want to keep something like that. What they gonna do take it out and play with it?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats totaly insain! I had no idea you guys had no DWA over there.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

well u would think anyone who is interested in keeping them would inquire about ani venom, i know over here in order to get the license the animals need to be behind 2 separate doors (so u shut one before you open the other) your premises will be inspected every few months and you *MUST* have anti venom. im looking to get into it myself but before i do im getting experience with vemomous snakes by a lisenced keeper, plus insurence wise i have to be 21 to get them....only a year to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

I do keep venomous snakes but only rear fanged and they are not on a DWA list.My [email protected] can be hair raising enough for me to not want to go into serious "hots".I do firmly believe there is a reason we have the DWA and that is not only to protect ourselves from harm but other innocent people that may well come into contact with them.

Yes there is a loophole in the law that allows you to keep vonomous on a pet shop licence but at the same time any responsible shop owner just doesnt do it if they consider the knock on effect if one were to ever escape.

I think that as a whole the idea of hots is a lot more appealling than actually owning them and the sale of any venomous animal should be closely monitored


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

^^^^ amen to that


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

I to keep venomous snakes,20 in total, but they are in a locked room,always and i milk them so i can give,not sell, the venom to a center that will develup anti-venom with it.A good friend of mine thus the same thing.There are no other people aloud in that room and there are three lockes on in and no window or holes so if there was an escapey it will be in that room.I also have alarms on the terraria,i bought them at the hardware store an they are normaly used for windows,two pats,one on the left and one on the right window and it makes a noise when the two are not connected.In the 5 years that i keep them there where no escapes or accidents.You need to know what you are doing.I know a pet store not far from where i life that sells green and black mamba's.
I keep cobra's,puff adders,copperheads,gaboonvipers,brownsnakes and i have two watermoccacins that i will be breeding next year.
Ther are just like other snakes that bite,just use a snakehook and keep them well fed and there is no problem at all.But as soon as people are starting to keep them in the living room,you have a big, big problem.
The same as birdeating spiders, they to can be dangerous,but when keep correct ther will be no problem at all.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

When I worked in the petshop I seen loads of bigheads come in thinking they were great asking for pit vipers or black mambas (including 12 year old kids!) And these were people who didn't even know what a cornsnake was, let alone how to keep venomous reptiles! 

I've had people tell me they want a gaboon on show, or a cottonmouth in the bedroom, cos they look good and make the owner look tough. And as we all know that's NOT the reason for owning any animal let alone such a dangerous one. It's these people I get scared of owning venom.

Charun - you're security sounds like the sort of thing I'd be doing!!! And I wouldn't be feeding them either!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

nattyb said:


> i think thers a loophole with petshop licenses where they dont require
> apologies if im wrong


*After chatting to a guy sometime ago thats got a reptile shop here in cov he said you need a DWA for keeping them in petshops *:?


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

like i said i wasnt sure but the point is should people be allowed to sell puff adders et all to the public especiallly if thers no regulations as in this case?
i only hope someone doesnt find out a very painfull and potentially lethal lesson


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> nattyb said:
> 
> 
> > i think thers a loophole with petshop licenses where they dont require
> ...


I have found from personal experience that you can sell venomous reptiles with only a pet shop licence as long as it state venomous on that licence.I found all this out when i had my shop and from other people in the Clacton area that have this licence because they can not get the dwa.Tendering borough council does not like to hand out dwa licences so they get round it with pet shop licences


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Oh right i apologise then Nath and Ryan, atleast i have learnt something new*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

no probs penny .i learn something new on here just about everyday,the only problem is at my age im forgetting 2 things lol :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

No worries Penny i try to help all that i can.Plus the fact of i do like to make a woman realise she is wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But then again even when women are wrong they are still right


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> No worries Penny i try to help all that i can.Plus the fact of i do like to make a woman realise she is wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But then again even when women are wrong they are still right


*You aint to far away for a slap hun *:wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

*Promise*

At least your a woman that takes it all in the context it is meant.......Fun


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Of course :wink: its just a good laugh :lol: :wink: *


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

if there is goining to be any slapping can i get in on the thing? I promice to play nice :lol:


----------

